# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  كبد الحقيقه . الوصيف فى وضع النزيف.....مزمل ابو القاسم

## مريخابى واعتز

*كبد الحقيقة

الوصيف في وضع النزيف
* رفع الحظر عن مباراة الهلال وهلال التبلدي، وجر الساعة إلى يوم السبت، يمثلان أولى بركات عودة شداد!
* يوم أمس الأول حدد الاتحاد موعد المباراة مجهولة التاريخ.
* المباراة المذكورة تم رفعها عن الخدمة بمجرد انتهاء مباراة الهلال مع الأمل بالتعادل!
* لم تتكرم اللجنة المنظمة بتوضيح السبب، لكن الجميع فهموا أن التأجيل تم لأن وضع الهلال لم يكن يحتمل المزيد من نزيف النقاط.
* لذلك تم تجنيبه ملاقاة أحد أقوى فرق الممتاز إلى حين ضمان هلال التبلدي لمركز مؤهل للتنافس الإفريقي، وتحسن أوضاع الهلال المنهار.
* علماً أن هلال التبلدي ظل ينتقل من فوز إلى انتصار مؤخراً، ولم يخسر إلا أمام السحرة الحمر.
* إبراهومة عينو حمراء وشرارة، ووضع المدعوم لا يحتمل أي خسارة.
* رفعوا المباراة، ورفضوا تحديد موعدها، واستفز قرارهم أندية المريخ والخرطوم الوطني وأهلي شندي، فأعلنت احتجاجها الشديد على إبقاء موعد المباراة المذكورة طي الكتمان، لأنها متأثرة بالتأجيل.
* يبدو الهلال سيفقد الخدمات الخاصة التي يقدمها له أسامة عطا المنان وسيف الكاملين، لأنهما كانا يسيطران على اللجنة المنظمة في الاتحاد السابق، وقرار رفع مباراة الهلالين لتجنيب الهلال المزيد من النزيف يخصهما.
* المصيبة أن النزيف الأزرق استمر بتعادل جديد مع أهلي الخرطوم!
* ضاعت الصدارة، وارتفعت الحرارة.
* وأصبح كيس خالد بخيت في وضع الطيران!
* وجود الهلال على قمة الممتاز أصبح حلقة من برنامج (من الأمس)!
* القمة مطلية باللون الأحمر، حيث لا يصح إلا الصحيح.
* الفريق الأفضل في المقدمة.
* القاطرة التي تجر من خلفها بقية العربات.
* المريخ الأوفر فوزاً بعشرين انتصار.
* المريخ الأقل تعادلاً، إذ لم يتعثر به إلا مرتين.
* المريخ الأقوى دفاعاً بثلاثة عشر هدفاً، مقابل 21 هدفاً ولجت مرمى المدعوم.
* حتى لقب أقوى هجوم مرشح للتحول من الهلال إلى المريخ، بعد أن فتح الغربال، وتصدر قائمة الهدافين.
* بقاء الهلال بلا هزيمة لا يشير إلى قوة الفرقة الزرقاء، لأن الجميع شاهدوا حالها ووقفوا على مستواها.
* تجنب الأزرق للهزيمة يعود الفضل فيه للحكام أكثر من لاعبي الهلال.
* مساعي تأجيل لقاء الهلالين أعقبت محاولة فاشلة لتأجيل لقاء قمة يوم التروية.
* وقتها تعلل المدعوم بأنه لم يتلق إخطاراً بنقل المباراة إلى إستاد الخرطوم، وأعلن تمسكه بإقامتها في إستاد المريخ، مع أن المباراة لا تخصه.
* لولا تهديد المريخ بالانسحاب من الدوري حال تمكين الهلال من الهروب لتم رفع القمة عن الخدمة أيضاً، إلى حين تحسن مردود الوصيف.
* المصيبة أن مردود الوصيف غير قابل للتحسن، بسبب وفرة المواسير الموجودة في صفوفه للموسم الحالي.
* وضع الهلال الحرج مرشح للمزيد من الحرج.
* المريخ متصدر لا تكلمني.
* والمدعوم متدهور لا تبهدلني!
* ضغط المباريات سيتسبب في المزيد من الإصابات والغيابات عن فرقة خالد بخيت.
* والوصيف يا حبة عيني ما عندوش دكة!
* وليست لديه تشكيلة أساسية مقنعة.
* لذلك نتفهم توتر المعلم، سيما وأن الرشيد شرع في مهاجمته، وطالب بإلحاقه بمن سبقوه.
* المؤشرات تدل على أننا سنقرأ خبراً عاجلاً يتعلق بمدرب الوصيف على حساب المنسقة في الفيسبوك قريباً.
* شداد يريد الالتزام بالموعد المحدد لانتهاء الموسم الكروي.
*الدكتور يرغب في العودة إلى النظام القديم، بتحديد قاطع لنهاية المسابقات الكروية وموعد فترتي الانتقالات.
* لذلك وجه ببرمجة كل المباريات المؤجلة، وأمر بالإسراع في إنهاء الدوري والكأس وحسم الشكاوى المعلقة.
* قرار حسم الشكاوى خطير أيضاً على الهلال.
* هناك شكوى قوية وصحيحة قدمها حي الوادي نيالا ضد الهلال طاعناً في قانونية مشاركة الطاهر الحاج.
* اللاعب المذكور رفعه الهلال عن الخدمة نهائياً بعد الشكوى المذكورة، خوفاً من توالي الشكاوى عليه.
* واقع الهلال جعل إعلامه يطالب المجلس بإعفاء المدرب، وسرعة تكوين لجنة التسجيلات.
* يا ساتر أستر.. الوصيف مالو متوتر.
* في المريخ الجو بديع والدنيا ربيع.
* والمدعوم.. وضعه مأزوم!
* السداسية أجمل هدية للجماهير الوفية!
* الهلال تم جره إلى الوراء.. مثل الساعة بالضبط!
* سوء أدائه يحرج الحكام، ويضاعف مسئوليتهم في المباريات المقبلة!
آخر الحقائق
* أحسن لاعبو المريخ صنعاً عندما استجابوا لمناشدتنا لهم بحسم نتيجة التريعة مبكراً.
* أربعة أهداف نارية مكنت الفريق من اللعب بأريحية.
* تم الحسم في الشوط الأول، فنال الباشمهندس أفضلية سحب المجهدين وإشراك البعيدين.
* هارتيك الغربال حديث الناس.
* وطريقته المبتكرة في الاحتفال لفتت الأنظار.
* ميدو يختار أحد مشجعي المريخ كي يحتفل معه بكل هدف.
* نصف دستة أكدت أن الزعيم مُصر على استعادة  اللقب.
* الأول صناعة متقنة من التاج لميدو، وبراعة في الترجمة من الغربال.
* الثاني ركنية بالمقاس من البيبو للميدو.
* الثالث مخالفة نفذها بيبو بالمقاس على رأس أمير الحسن.
* الرابع هدية من بكور للتاج المجتهد الجاد.
* الخامس تخصصي من ميدو بعد تمريرة ذهبية من الموهوب مامادو.
* السادس صاروخ تخصصي من رمضان.. أحلى الأقوان.
* المحصلة فرحة حمراء عارمة، وصدارة بلون الذهب والدم.
* لو عاد المريخ من نيالا محملاً بالعلامة الكاملة فسنبارك له اللقب مبكراً.
* الوصيف لن يسلم من النزيف، ما لم يكن للحكام رأي آخر.
* بوجود البيبو أصبحت المخالفات والركنيات الحمراء أنصاف أهداف.
* وبوجود التش أصبحت مباريات الزعيم أقوى جذباً للجماهير.
* لمسات التش متعة لا تعدلها متعة.
* قدرنا للعقرب إصراره على الانتظام في اللعب برغم ظروف مرض صغيرته.
* بكور سيعود إلى الضرب بالدور ابتداءً من مباراتي نيالا بحول الله.
* عناد الكرة له لن يطول.
* التحية للباشمهندس الذي حول الزعيم إلى قوة كروية مرعبة للخصوم.
* محمد موسى الأفضل والأكمل والأمثل بين كل مدربي الممتاز.
* غزارة أهداف الغربال سببها سرعة بكور.
* نحمد له أن يستمر في الصناعة حتى عندما يتوقف عن التسجيل.
* دعم الباشهمندس للعقرب سيساعده على مغادرة برج النحس بسرعة.
* أمس عقد الاتحاد الجديد أولى اجتماعاته وكون لجانه المساعدة.
* عندما اطلعت على تكوين اللجنة المنظمة وضعت يدي على قلبي، خوفاً على المريخ.
* لجنة تستحق أن تنال لقب رابطة مشجعي الهلال بجدارة.
* تكوينها أزرق بالكامل، وتكاد تخلو من المريخاب.
* يكفي أن تضم رمزي يحيى (القضارف) في منصب نائب الرئيس لنعلم ما ينتظر المريخ من لجنة رابطة مشجعي الهلال في الاتحاد الجديد!
* المريخاب لن ينسوا لرمزي القضارف ما فعله في شكوى المريخ الشهيرة ضد الأمل عطبرة.
* آخر خبر: اللجنة المنظمة.. لأمور الهلال في اتحاد شداد!!
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*ننتظر ايام سوده من رابطة مشجعي الهلال في الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كدكول
					

ننتظر ايام سوده من رابطة مشجعي الهلال في الاتحاد



ههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور حبيبنا مريخابي واعتز
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*مشكلتنا فى كوادرنا التعبانة حتى لو بقت موجودة فهي مجرد جثث اخير عدما  ماذا فعلت لنا مريخية معتصم رئيس الاتحاد وماذا استفدنا من مرخية اسامة عطا المنان ومحمد سيد احمد ومازدا وسيحة كلهم سجم فى سجم والهلالب افضل منهم على الاقل بخدموا فريقهم ولكن ماذا تقول عن مازدا وسيحة الجبناء خلونا نرضى بالمكتوب فقط تكون عندنا ادارة تحتج بقوة  وتهدد بقوة
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*إن شاء الله تعالى ما بتجينا الحبة طالما وحدنا صفنا و قوينا فريقنا 
القصة دي من قديم الزمان وقال عنها المرحوم أبو العائلة 
ضربهم بالانتصارات حتى لا تقوم لهم قائمة وقال كلمته بعد أن حضر أحد تمارين الحكام وجاء إلى النادي حيث الناس مجتمعة وروى لهم ما شاهد وسمع ومن يومها لا تلين لنا قناة أمامهم رغم خبثهم
*

----------

